# motorhome inverters



## Laury (Feb 6, 2011)

I am looking to instal an inverter on my elnagh marlin motorhome, looking into this on the internet has brought up no end of questions, such as, do I need to obtain a second leisure battery, if so how do I instal this? Does anyone have an idiot proof method of installing an inverter & which inverter is best to buy, I'll be looking at running a satellite TV, kettle, laptop computor ect. off it.
Any advise welcome


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

We have 2,110amp leisure batteries in our works van to power a 3000watt inverter for testing heaters in motorhomes and caravans during a service and we have to have the engine running to top the batteries up after ten minutes of the inverter powering the 2000watt element for a truma heater if its just for running your sat system and charging a laptop i would go for a smaller inverter and get yourself a kettle than can be heated on gas one last point is a puresine wave inverter is the one to go for and yes install a second battery.
kev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes heating anything from a battery with or without an inverter is generally a no no

See the basic guides here all written by MHF members

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Recommend:

Inverters by DABurleigh
and
Amperage Questions by Me


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have used a Ring 1000w modified sinewave inverter for about a year. It has powered a travel kettle, a small microwave, hair dryer, hair tongs etc. I will be selling it shortly if you are intrested.


----------

